# Ontario, Rancho Cucamonga, and San Bernadino CUBERS



## babucubes (Sep 25, 2015)

can someone hold a comp in that area? Also, if you live and cube in that area reply to this I wanna see our community


----------



## natezach728 (Sep 25, 2015)

Why don't you hold the comp instead of asking and waiting?


----------



## babucubes (Sep 25, 2015)

idk how.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 25, 2015)

There was a comp in San Bernardino earlier this year - you could talk to Weston Mizumoto for some ideas on resources in the area. I'd love to see cubing properly spread to the east side of SoCal; let me know if you find something promising!


----------

